# Motobecane le champion TI Sl



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I picked up a used Le Champion TI SL today. I have been looking at this bike for years and committed to buying one new this winter. Found a used version online near me with Ultegra 6700 for about what I could buy a new frame for.

Which I bought.

Unfortunately it is ultegra and I am not a Shimano fan. Does anyone know off the top of their head what diameter the seat tube is for a clamp on derailer and if the bottom bracket is English thread?


----------

